# MTB inspired Ink anyone?



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Anybody have any tattoo's that are inspired by mountain biking? I am thinking of getting one and am looking for inspiration. I was thinking something like a crank/pedal/chainring on my right calf....but that looks like an online bike shop's logo (can't remember which one...driving me crazy).


----------



## Dr.Preroll (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a five bolt granny ring with flames on my right calf.....the artist originally drew up a four bolt. I had him change it, as four bolt is soooooooo new school.


----------



## LeeMan (Feb 9, 2004)

*Yes ... and no*

I have a standard tatoo (one off of the wall) that I had the artist modify for mountain biking.

The tat is of a gecko holding a Yin-Yang in one hand and a MTB tire in the other ... Mine is on my left outside ankle.

BTW, it hurts a touch more to place a tattoo where the fat is thinner, like the shin. But it only hurts for a while ... (and it hurts less than road rash!)


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

i like this post, for my birthday I'm getting one bike related, and was also wondering what would look good and if anyone know what the marine corps allows in the tattoo area


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

Marines? Tattoos are good to go as long as they dont show when wearing long sleeves and pants. 

They do make exceptions for some that show as long as they are small enough and in certain areas, but better safe than sorry. And for career options later, I like to keep them hidden as long as I'm wearing pants and a tshirt.


I always thought about getting a mtb tat, but I figured the scars are enough.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

haha well this will be my 1st and mountain biking is a passion so i thought it would be great. I was figuring on my shoulder would be cool 
i already got the scars but now im looking at ink ideas


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

spartan034 said:


> Marines? Tattoos are good to go as long as they dont show when wearing long sleeves and pants.
> 
> They do make exceptions for some that show as long as they are small enough and in certain areas, but better safe than sorry. And for career options later, I like to keep them hidden as long as I'm wearing pants and a tshirt.
> 
> I always thought about getting a mtb tat, but I figured the scars are enough.


There are a number of jobs that require them to be covered. Some of them even allow shorts and short sleeves but not if tats show.

I've always figured the expense and potential hassle, for me, is better spent on other things like spare parts or other hobbies. Plus with my luck I'd get a cool tat and mess it up with a scar.

That said, I've seen a number of M's, a couple Marzocchi a few chainrings some better done than others. I'm not that big on paying for logo gear and always wondered a little about paying to have someone else's brand inked on your skin.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe you are thinking of the logo for webcyclery.com


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Wow only 1 person posted a picture of their tattoo?


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

This thread needs more photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry tats are so hep c


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a tat' of a 1937 Skyking Tricycle with knobby tires on my arm that I got several years ago because of mountain biking. It kinda represents when I started riding and what it's turned into 40 years later. As far as the the 37' trike, I just like how they look!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

JayTee said:


> Wow only 1 person posted a picture of their tattoo?


If one were to do a search, they might find a bunch of other threads with the same topic....and more photos.

For example

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=449211&highlight=tattoos

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=473100&highlight=tattoos

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=501202&highlight=tattoos


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Not mine but I actually think this is pretty cool.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Not bad for a "coverup". Shoulda went with a SS though.


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*nice!!!*

That gargoyle is sweet!!!! The best I have seen was a Rock Lobster logo on the rider in front of me at this year's Sea Otter!!!! It was good conversation while we rode together for a while!!!


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

A full size 22 tooth ring i had done in the summer...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

*My tribute*

I am alive today because of a mountain bike!

This is my forearm, a tribute to my love of bicycle. The heart is not perfect, but working strong. I always love the lizards on the trails - legs flying, racing me, trying to find shelter, who knows. Native peoples all over the world believe in the healing and protective power of lizards.

It is there to show others what moves me, not to remind me; I will never forget for a minute the life the bicycle has given me.









Full story is in the link in my sig.

Four plus years of this.


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

Mine:thumbsup:


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

Hecklerboy said:


>


Please tell me you took that picture in a mirror and your SC man isn't backwards...


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

jschwart73 said:


> Please tell me you took that picture in a mirror and your SC man isn't backwards...


Ohhhhhh, that's PERMANENT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Fire and Ice*

Obligatory...


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

stingray4540 said:


> Ohhhhhh, that's PERMANENT!!!:thumbsup:


Yep its on the outside of the left leg. Someone phucked up ha ha ha. I bet that get removed and screen name changes soon.


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Diesel said:


> Yep its on the outside of the left leg. Someone phucked up ha ha ha. I bet that get removed and screen name changes soon.


It's too bad, 'cause it's a really nice tattoo otherwise. Ah, maybe we're the only ones that will notice, and everyone else that sees it will dig it.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

notaknob said:


> Obligatory...


VanilLa iCe here reminds me why I don't have any tats!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

jschwart73 said:


> Please tell me you took that picture in a mirror and your SC man isn't backwards...


He didn't want you to know it was a stolen logo.

It's a 'Zanta Cruz' logo, perhaps.


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got this in November and the picture was taken just a couple days after getting it so it's still healing.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

No tatoos. No need. No desire.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/

lots of cycling tats. many mtb related.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

no mojo, I like the tat. It is clearly cycling related but is mostly brand and style agnostic.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ya, thats a awesome tattoo. 
did you come up with the desighn or did the artist?
I wouldnt think many artists would know alot about mountain biking


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

dcompton94 said:


> Ya, thats a awesome tattoo.
> did you come up with the desighn or did the artist?
> I wouldnt think many artists would know alot about mountain biking


Thanks! I gave the artist pictures of mtb components, explained how I thought it would look and left it up to him.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

That's some of the best cycling related ink I've seen. Very nice!

I have a couple of large ones, though none are "directly" bike-themed (a phoenix that covers close to half my back and the Revelations dragon on most of my right thigh)


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

dcompton94 said:


> Ya, thats a awesome tattoo.
> did you come up with the desighn or did the artist?
> I wouldnt think many artists would know alot about mountain biking


I have been doing tattoos for almost 3 years now. Started about the same time I got back into riding :thumbsup:


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats awesome, i think i would like something like no mojo's
thats some crazy skill


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm amazed at the ugly crap people will have inked permanently on their bodies. If it's gonna be with you for the rest of your life at least have the sense to get in done by a talented artist. Otherwise just use a Sharpie.


----------



## Boogie Man´s Nightmare (Mar 4, 2008)

I found an interesting page with chainring tatoos


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

jschwart73 said:


> Please tell me you took that picture in a mirror and your SC man isn't backwards...


Nope, like the way it looks at this orientation.


----------



## tougeep3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hecklerboy said:


>


looks like a Z not an S. unless you took the pic infront of a mirror...


----------

